# Strela - Poljot, Sekonda Or Buran....i'm Confused



## Hedgehog (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello All

As I slowly sink into constant watch watching, I'm clear about one thing.............

I LOVE THE LOOK OF "STRELA"s.........................but its very confusing..........









There appear to be Sekonda, Poljot and Buran versions - and is there just a "Strela" too??

Am I right in saying:

The original version was Sekonda with a 3017 movement.

Later versions were/are Poljot with a 3133 movement.

As a complete newbie, any clarification would be appreciated - including any comments on whether Strelas are as good as they look.

Many Thanks


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

can't comment on the origins, but they really are as good as they look. i once saw one in a shop in york, and passed up the chance to buy it. regreted it ever since


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

Hedgehog said:


> Hello All
> 
> As I slowly sink into constant watch watching, I'm clear about one thing.............
> 
> ...


The original Strela was first introduced in 1959, by the 1MWF (later renamed Poljot) and had a white/cream colored dial with gilt/blued hands and the word "Arrow" in Cyrillic on the dial (thus "Strela", which is the English transliteration):










Beginning in the early 1960's, Poljot introduced two new branded lines for the Strela; Poljot and Sekonda (not shown). Production for domestic distribution still used the "Strela" marquee in Cyrillic, while export versions were in transliterated English:



















New dial designs featuring tachymetre and telemeter indexes were introduced for domestic and export (I do not have a Cyrillic Strela of this vintage) :










And in the mid-1960's the luminous hands were adopted, along with a new dial design, including black. There was no "Strela" branded model, only Poljot and Sekonda:










All original Strela used the 3017-calibre movement. Production ceased in 1979.

-k


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thanks for that! just looked on a well known russian site, but it wasn't very clear


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Cor







that's some collection

Very nice !

Informative too, thanks


----------



## Hedgehog (Oct 29, 2007)

WoW!!

Thanks Kinead - fantastic info!!!

You have a wonderful collection























Was there a reason for production of the 3017 model ending?

The story presumably continues with the introduction of the 3133 movement - does the change in movement significantly change the operation or "soul" of the Strela ? (they look the same to a rank amateur!).

Thanks Again


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

Hedgehog said:


> WoW!!
> 
> Thanks Kinead - fantastic info!!!
> 
> ...


Well, I don't know precisely why, but I can speculate/opine/guess:

<SPECULATION><OPINION><WAG>

I suspect the reasons for the 3133 to supersede the 3017 were fairly pragmatic.

The cost of making the 3017 was probably high due to maintaining the tooling (which was undoubtedly getting quite warn by the 1970's) as well as the cost in time to assemble/adjust the more complicated column-wheel movement - which was not a military-grade robust movement.

The 3133 solved several problems:

Cost. As it was a simplified (cam-actuated instead of column-wheel) chronograph movement. Somewhat easier/faster to produce and adjust as it used fewer parts.
Robustness. The 3133 added incabloc shock protection for the balance wheel which the 3017 lacked. It also has more jewels (less wear). This added robustness was more desirable for a timepiece that would be issued to the military.
Tooling. The machinery to produce the 3133 was new to Poljot (acquired from Valjoux) and probably in much better condition with many more years of service ahead.

What the 3133 mostly lacks is the smooth operation of the pushers that is characteristic of a column-wheel movement. Plus, column-wheel movements are generally of a much nicer overall quality and prestige.

</WAG></OPINION></SPECULATION>

-k


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

this is why i love this forum! thanks!









in simple terms that i can understand as well


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

I love the Strela's(and the others mentioned come to that!)

Steve


----------

